# bocinas 5x7



## ChavaLoco23 (Feb 22, 2007)

Que Marca de bocinas de 5x7 me recomiendan y q tengan mas de 70 RMS!!!

actualmente estaba mirando estas q piensan?

http://www.millionbuy.com/inf6827cf.html


----------



## Dano (Feb 23, 2007)

Ultimamente no estoy muy informaciónrmado en car-audio pero las marcas lideres en audio son: sony pioneer, algo de JBL


Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 20, 2007)

este tipo de altavoz no tiene mucha salida, por lo tanto no hay casi modelos para elegir. El único que he escuchado y que funciona increiblemente bien es el MB QUART. Aunque es un poco caro. Por lo demás, puedes mirar de agrandar el agujero del altavoz para ubicar un 6x9, que de estos si hay para elegir. Imagino que tendras un ford focus o algo parecido. 

Tambien te digo que mas de 70w rms en este tipo de altavoz no sirve para nada mas que para jugarse los altavoces. 

Saludos.


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 1, 2007)

si vas a comprar esos estas loko.eso no tiene mas de 15 rms reales.
aparte sabes lo que te va a salir el envio  
mejor fijate en www.mercadolibre.com.ar y en www.deremate.com.ar.
chauuu
salu2


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Nov 2, 2007)

Hola chavaloco23, lo primero que yo te recomendaria es que analices para que quieres los parlantes, si para calidad de sonido o para que hagan buya.

si los quieres para que suenen duro, te recomendaria pionner, kenwood, etc, si los quieres para calidad de sonido entonces te recomendaria jbl, sounstrem.

pero la marca que yo tengo instalada y que maneja esa cantidad de rms es esta http://www.powerbassusa.com/ , entra y hecha un vistazo, la serie 3xl viene con cross over incorporado, soporta frecuencias altiiiiiiiiisimas que no soportan las marcas como pioneer o kenwood

bye bye

Att.

El Propio BLACHO.


----------

